# Nvidia PhysX Driver



## Kornowski

Ok, Go to this page and DL the drivers for your OS;

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=265395

Then, DL the PhysicX driver below.

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/GRAPHICS-BOARD/OTHERS/Nvidia-PhysX-Driver-8-06-12.shtml

Will let you guys know how they are! 

EDIT: I'm about to try it out now


----------



## Shane

thanks dan


----------



## Kornowski

Updated first post


----------



## Intel_man

Hmm... it seems the G94 core is just a minor cut down from the G92 core. Do you think it will support it?


----------



## Kornowski

Intel_man said:


> Hmm... it seems the G94 core is just a minor cut down from the G92 core. Do you think it will support it?



Maybe, I'm not sure. Make a restore point and try, I guess?


----------



## Kornowski

Doesn't seem to be working yet, Needs some tweaking


----------



## Kornowski

Win


----------



## Shane

Guys is the 8800GT not supported? only see GTS,GTX,Ultra

Mine is G92



> Products supported
> 
> DriverVer = 06/17/2008, 6.14.11.7740
> 
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F4.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F5.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F6.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F8.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F9.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FA.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FB.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FC.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FD.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FE.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E4.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0090.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0091.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0092.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0093.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0095.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_009D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0290.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0291.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0292.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0293.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0294.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0295.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029B.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029C.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029F.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7550 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DB.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DD.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DE.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DF.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0390.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0391.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0392.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0393.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0394.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0395.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0398.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_039C.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_039E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
> *NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0191.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0193.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0194.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"*
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0197.1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_019D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_019E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0400.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0401.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0402.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0403.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600GS"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0404.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040A.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040F.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0420.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0421.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0422.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0423.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0424.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_042C.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_042F.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0600.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0601.1 = "NVIDIA G92-350"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0602.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0603.1 = "NVIDIA G92-250"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0604.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0605.1 = "NVIDIA G92-200"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0606.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0607.1 = "NVIDIA G92-240"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_060D.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS "
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0610.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0611.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0612.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0614.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0618.1 = "NVIDIA G92-890"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0619.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_061A.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_061B.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0620.1 = "NVIDIA G94"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0621.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0622.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0623.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0624.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0625.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0626.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0627.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0629.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_062D.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_062E.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_062F.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0630.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0631.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0632.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0633.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0634.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0635.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0636.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0637.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0638.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0639.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063B.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063C.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063D.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063E.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063F.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0640.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0641.1 = "NVIDIA D9M-20"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0642.1 = "NVIDIA D9M-10"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0643.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0644.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0648.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0650.1 = "NVIDIA G96-825"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0658.1 = "NVIDIA G96-850-GL"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0659.1 = "NVIDIA G96-875-GL"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E3.1 = "NVIDIA G98"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E4.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E9.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06F0.1 = "NVIDIA G98 "
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06F8.1 = "NVIDIA G98 "
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06F9.1 = "NVIDIA G98-820"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06FA.1 = "NVIDIA G98-875"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06FF.1 = "NVIDIA G98-GL"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0040.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0041.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0042.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0043.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0044.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0045.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0047.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0048.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_004E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00CC.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400"
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00CD.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00CE.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0140.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0141.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0142.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0143.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0145.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0147.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014A.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014C.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014F.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0160.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0161.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0162.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0163.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0165.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0169.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_016A.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_016B.1 = "NVIDIA NV44"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0220.1 = "NVIDIA NV44 "
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0221.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0222.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
> NVIDIA_NV45.DEV_0046.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0211.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0212.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0215.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0218.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0240.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0241.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0242.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0245.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0246.1 = "NVIDIA C51"


----------



## Intel_man

Oh yea! there's 9600GT in that list.


----------



## Shane

intel_man said:


> oh yea! There's 9600gt in that list. :d



edit:yeah!!!!!!

Its there!



> nvidia_g92.dev_0602.1 = "nvidia geforce 8800 gt"


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, your cards will work 

NOW, DO IT!


----------



## Ramodkk

You and your nVidia cards...


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> You and your nVidia cards...



 Come to the dark side!?


----------



## Shane

ramodkk said:


> You and your nVidia cards...



what about us lol

danny im going to do this,formatting my pc tonight.


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Come to the dark side!?



Hell no! 

ok...

...we'll see.


----------



## Kornowski

Do it


----------



## Intel_man

ramodkk said:


> Hell no!
> 
> ok...
> 
> ...we'll see.


We have cookies.


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! 

Well, at the moment, I'm running stock, with CoD4 Maxxed out, and I was getting around 70FPS, now, still stock, I'm getting 100FPS!


----------



## Dazzeerr

What are these drivers all about? Do they improve performace, and by how much?


----------



## raoul_1101

Nevakonaza said:


> danny im going to do this,formatting my pc tonight.



I don't know to much about PhysX drivers and such, but you have to format your PC just to update them?

Are all nVidia card integrated with/ support PhysX?
-If so, how can I check which version I have?


----------



## Cleric7x9

this driver slowed my computer down quite a bit. i lost about 1000 marks on 3dmark06


----------



## Intel_man

I can't seem to be getting it to work. What did you do to make it work Korno?


----------



## bomberboysk

How much of a performance increase do these give over the 177.39 drivers for the 9800gtx? Any increase in performance/stability?


----------



## Shane

Im gonna wait to see some before and after results before doing this.


----------



## Kornowski

Dazzeerr said:


> What are these drivers all about? Do they improve performace, and by how much?





Nevakonaza said:


> Im gonna wait to see some before and after results before doing this.



Well, I was getting 70FPS in CoD4 while I'm running stock, and I'm now getting 100FPS, all at stock. 



raoul_1101 said:


> I don't know to much about PhysX drivers and such, but you have to format your PC just to update them?
> 
> Are all nVidia card integrated with/ support PhysX?
> -If so, how can I check which version I have?



No, You don't have to format your computer to put them on. 
Here's a list of the cards the drivers support, I'm not sure if they support the PhysX, but if it doesn't, the install will tell you, so no worries!



> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F4.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F5.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F6.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS/XT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F8.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3400/4400"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00F9.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Series GPU"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FA.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FB.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5900"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FC.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5300"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FD.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro PCI-E Series"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_00FE.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1300"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS"
> NVIDIA_BR02.DEV_02E4.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0090.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0091.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GTX "
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0092.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0093.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS "
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_0095.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7800 SLI"
> NVIDIA_G70.DEV_009D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0290.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0291.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0292.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS "
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0293.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0294.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 "
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_0295.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GT "
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029B.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500M"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029C.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1500"
> NVIDIA_G71.DEV_029F.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4500 X2"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7350 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7550 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01D3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DB.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 120M"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DD.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DE.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 350"
> NVIDIA_G72.DEV_01DF.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0390.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7650 GS"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0391.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0392.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0393.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0394.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7600 LE"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0395.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT "
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_0398.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_039C.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560M"
> NVIDIA_G73.DEV_039E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 560"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0191.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0193.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0194.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0197.1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_019D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600"
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_019E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0400.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0401.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0402.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT "
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0403.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8600GS"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_0404.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040A.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 370"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1600M"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 570"
> NVIDIA_G84.DEV_040F.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1700"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0420.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 SE"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0421.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0422.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0423.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_0424.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_042C.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT"
> NVIDIA_G86.DEV_042F.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 290"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0600.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0601.1 = "NVIDIA G92-350"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0602.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0603.1 = "NVIDIA G92-250"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0604.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0605.1 = "NVIDIA G92-200"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0606.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0607.1 = "NVIDIA G92-240"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_060D.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS "
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0610.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0611.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT "
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0612.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0614.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0618.1 = "NVIDIA G92-890"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0619.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_061A.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700"
> NVIDIA_G92.DEV_061B.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 2700"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0620.1 = "NVIDIA G94"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0621.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0622.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0623.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GS"
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0624.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0625.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0626.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0627.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0629.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_062D.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_062E.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_062F.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0630.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0631.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0632.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0633.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0634.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0635.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0636.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0637.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0638.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_0639.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063B.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063C.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063D.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063E.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G94.DEV_063F.1 = "NVIDIA G94 "
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0640.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0641.1 = "NVIDIA D9M-20"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0642.1 = "NVIDIA D9M-10"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0643.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT "
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0644.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0648.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0650.1 = "NVIDIA G96-825"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0658.1 = "NVIDIA G96-850-GL"
> NVIDIA_G96.DEV_0659.1 = "NVIDIA G96-875-GL"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GE"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300 GS"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E3.1 = "NVIDIA G98"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E4.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS "
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06E9.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06F0.1 = "NVIDIA G98 "
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06F8.1 = "NVIDIA G98 "
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06F9.1 = "NVIDIA G98-820"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06FA.1 = "NVIDIA G98-875"
> NVIDIA_G98.DEV_06FF.1 = "NVIDIA G98-GL"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0040.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Ultra"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0041.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0042.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0043.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XE"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0044.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0045.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0047.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS"
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_0048.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
> NVIDIA_NV40.DEV_004E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4000"
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GS "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00C3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00CC.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX Go1400"
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00CD.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI"
> NVIDIA_NV41.DEV_00CE.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0140.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT "
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0141.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 "
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0142.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 LE "
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0143.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6600 VE"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0145.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6610 XL"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_0147.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6700 XL"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014A.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014C.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540M"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 550"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 540"
> NVIDIA_NV43.DEV_014F.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0160.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6500"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0161.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0162.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM)"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0163.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 LE"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0165.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 285"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0169.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6250"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_016A.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 GS"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_016B.1 = "NVIDIA NV44"
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0220.1 = "NVIDIA NV44 "
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0221.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 "
> NVIDIA_NV44.DEV_0222.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6200 A-LE"
> NVIDIA_NV45.DEV_0046.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0211.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0212.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 LE "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0215.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT "
> NVIDIA_NV48.DEV_0218.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6800 XT "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0240.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0241.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0242.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0245.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0246.1 = "NVIDIA C51"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0247.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce Go 6100"
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0248.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_0249.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_024A.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_024B.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_024C.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_024D.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_024E.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C51.DEV_024F.1 = "NVIDIA C51 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430"
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 405"
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 400"
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D3.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61"
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D4.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D5.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce 420"
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D6.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D7.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D8.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03D9.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03DA.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03DB.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03DC.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03DD.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03DE.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C61.DEV_03DF.1 = "NVIDIA MCP61 "
> NVIDIA_C68.DEV_053A.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
> NVIDIA_C68.DEV_053B.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a "
> NVIDIA_C68.DEV_053E.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E0.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7150 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E3.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E4.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E5.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i"
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E6.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E7.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E8.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07E9.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07EA.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07EB.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07EC.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07ED.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07EE.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C73.DEV_07EF.1 = "NVIDIA MCP73 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0840.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0842.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0847.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100P"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0848.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8300"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0849.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_084A.1 = "NVIDIA nForce 730a"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_084B.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8200 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_084C.1 = "NVIDIA nForce 780a SLI"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_084D.1 = "NVIDIA nForce 750a SLI"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_084F.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8100 / nForce 720a"
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0850.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0851.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0852.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0853.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0854.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0855.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0856.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0857.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0858.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_0859.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_085A.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_085B.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_085C.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_085D.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_085E.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C77.DEV_085F.1 = "NVIDIA MCP77/78 "
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_0860.1 = "NVIDIA MCP79/7A ENG"
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_0863.1 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-P"
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_0865.1 = "NVIDIA MCP79/7A ENG "
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_086A.1 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-SLI"
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_086B.1 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-U"
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_086E.1 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-S"
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_086F.1 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-O"
> NVIDIA_C79.DEV_087B.1 = "NVIDIA MCP7A-GL"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E0.1 = "NVIDIA GT200-400"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E1.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E2.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E3.1 = "NVIDIA GT200"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E4.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E5.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E6.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E7.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E8.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05E9.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05EA.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05EB.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05EC.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05ED.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05EE.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05EF.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F0.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F1.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F2.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F3.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F4.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F5.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F6.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F7.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F8.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05F9.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05FA.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05FB.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05FC.1 = "NVIDIA GT200 "
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05FD.1 = "NVIDIA GT200-875-GL"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05FE.1 = "NVIDIA GT200-850-GL"
> NVIDIA_GT200.DEV_05FF.1 = "NVIDIA GT200





Cleric7x9 said:


> this driver slowed my computer down quite a bit. i lost about 1000 marks on 3dmark06



That's odd. What card do you have? I haven't ran 3D Mark 06, I don't really see benching as useful, I prefer real world performance, after all, that's what really matters.

But, I did hear it puts your 3D Mark Vantage up by about 2,000.



Intel_man said:


> I can't seem to be getting it to work. What did you do to make it work Korno?



I un-installed my old nVidia Drivers - Restarted - Installed new nVidia Drivers (In Link on 1st Page)) - Restarted - Installed PhysX (In Link on 1st page) - Done



bomberboysk said:


> How much of a performance increase do these give over the 177.39 drivers for the 9800gtx? Any increase in performance/stability?



I can imagine they'd see a fair bit. Give it a go and find out.

I can't see what's the problem, they're drivers, if they aren't as good, un-install 'em. It isn't hard!


----------



## shenry

EDIT: Whoops, must of skipped a couple of posts....

Anyway I didn't think that COD4 had support for PhysX. Or is that just the new drivers?


----------



## Shane

Intel_man said:


> I can't seem to be getting it to work. What did you do to make it work Korno?



same here i done everything you said danny and in PhysX settings ,they are both greyed out like your first attemps was.


----------



## StrangleHold

These are just tweaked beta drivers that got out, that nvidia used to test the 6000 through the 200 series. They have already released the 77.41 for the 200 series. Suppost to release the legit ones for the 8000-9000 series in July.


----------



## Kesava

im using the 177.35 drivers now.. they work fine


----------



## raoul_1101

Alright.. Korno, how do I tell what I have for PhysX now?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Much to my surprise P), there is not PhysX support for my 7600GS, lol. Those drivers are great though, got a 20FPS boost in CoD4!


----------



## Shane

my system has been acting very wierd after doing this,Its gone very slow and slugish.

im not saying dont do this guys,but thats what ive had from it


----------



## bomberboysk

I tried out the drivers now, with 177.40 i am getting 171.02 Frames/Second Average on the Video Stress Test on Counter Strike Source, and with the 177.39 Drivers i was getting 169.13 Frames/Second Average, so they do give a small boost from the 177.39 drivers that i was using, and the gameplay is a little smoother in more demanding games. Oh, btw i was using 1680x1050 Res, Settings Maxxed out, and Full AA/AF.


----------



## raoul_1101

Nevakonaza said:


> same here i done everything you said danny and in PhysX settings ,they are both greyed out like your first attemps was.



Same problem here. For now.


----------



## lovely?

just saw this, im gonna try it now! i wonder what cod4 will look like when i set it to 16X AA ahahahahaha

EDIT: ok im running cod4 at 16X AA, but when i look at cars i can still see stair-steps and jaggies on the hood and whatnot.


----------



## Kornowski

It's simple, Un-install your old drivers, install the ones that are linked to in the first post. Restart, then install PhysX.

Make sure you have 177.40 when you check your nVidia Control panel.
Then, your PhysX should look like this;









m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Much to my surprise P), there is not PhysX support for my 7600GS, lol. Those drivers are great though, got a 20FPS boost in CoD4!



Yeah, I got the same! 

There isn't anything wrong with these drivers, you guys must be doing something wrong


----------



## StrangleHold

Like I said these are tweaked beta drivers. Nvidia has already released the 177.41 for the 200 series and will have the 8000 and 9000 series drivers in the next few days or weeks. The drivers your using havent been fully tested to be compatible.


----------



## Kornowski

StrangleHold said:


> Like I said these are tweaked beta drivers. Nvidia has already released the 177.41 for the 200 series and will have the 8000 and 9000 series drivers in the next few days or weeks. The drivers your using havent been fully tested to be compatible.



So, You're saying the 177.41 Drivers will be better, as they aren't Beta's?


----------



## StrangleHold

The 177.40 was beta really meant for the the 200 series and someone removed the file that checks for the video card model number when installed. Thats why it will even install with a 7600, the G92 and up are the only cards that have built in PhysX support, The 177.41 thats finished is already on nvidia site for the 200 series. The 177.41 for the 8000/G92 and 9000 is suppost to be released this month.


----------



## raoul_1101

Still no luck . I have the 177.40 driver installed correctly, physX is just being stubborn. I'll try uninstalling/reinstalling the nVidia driver I guess..


----------



## Intel_man

raoul_1101 said:


> Still no luck . I have the 177.40 driver installed correctly, physX is just being stubborn. I'll try uninstalling/reinstalling the nVidia driver I guess..


Yea I have no luck as well getting it to work.


I even uninstalled the original driver and installed the new one. Restart. Install the PhysX driver.


----------



## Kornowski

Have you guys checked the nVidia Control panel to see if you have the 177.40 drivers installed?


----------



## raoul_1101

Yep


----------



## Kornowski

So, When you're in nVidia Control panel, and click 'Help' and then 'System Information', your 'Forceware Version' says 177.40, right?

What GPU do you have?


----------



## Intel_man

Yep mine says the 177.40 forceware.


----------



## Kornowski

What does it do, when you install the PhysX? 

Look at my screenshot, go to 'Settings' and it should have GeForce Enabled.


----------



## Intel_man

It won't let me click that button.


----------



## `PaWz

Yep, it doesn't detect my card, either.


----------



## raoul_1101

Yes, I do have the 177.40 Forceware drivers. I have an 8800 GTS (G80)


----------



## Intel_man

`PaWz said:


> Yep, it doesn't detect my card, either.



Whah??? You have a X3100 Intel Graphics. Obviously it wont work for you. But for those with Nvidia Cards... that's a different story.


----------



## Cleric7x9

Intel_man said:


> Whah??? You have a X3100 Intel Graphics. Obviously it wont work for you. But for those with Nvidia Cards... that's a different story.



hahha owned


----------



## Ambushed

I thought the problem we have could be something to do with the version of DirectX we have?? Any ideas.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

If an official release is coming out, that'll work, I probably want to uninstall what I just installed. I tried playing a game called Warmonger, which utilizes PhysX, and its a free download, but I adjusted my settings in the game, and it was pretty laggy and stuff.. So, I am not sure its enabled or anything.


But is an official release for the 8800 series on its way? And is it guaranteed to work or should I just buy a dedicated PhysX card.


----------



## Kornowski

Intel_man said:


> It won't let me click that button.



There must be something wrong... Uninstall everything and try again, It should be working.



raoul_1101 said:


> Yes, I do have the 177.40 Forceware drivers. I have an 8800 GTS (G80)



I don't think the PhysX works with G80 cores. Sorry.


----------



## raoul_1101

Damn . 
but if it means anything, theres 6 G80's in there. I'll try reinstalling it all, but hopefully a dedicated driver will come out soon..



Nevakonaza said:


> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0191.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0193.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0194.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_0197.1 = "NVIDIA Tesla C870
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_019D.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600
> NVIDIA_G80.DEV_019E.1 = "NVIDIA Quadro FX 4600


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, That's the list for the Drivers 177.40, The G80 doesn't support the PhysX, Sorry, Dude.


----------



## raoul_1101

Oh, duh, my bad.
So anyway, just trying to learn a little bit...
PhysX  utilizes a PPU, which in essence just takes some of the load off the CPU. I think I understand that much. But where is the PPU located? Or is the GPU the PPU? 
If I'm totally on a tangent here, would you care to explain?


----------



## Intel_man

Kornowski said:


> *There must be something wrong... Uninstall everything and try again, It should be working.
> *
> 
> 
> I don't think the PhysX works with G80 cores. Sorry.



I already tried it twice. 

I'll wait for the official driver to be released.


----------

